# If you had a choice....



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

...between plant substrates, what would you choose and why!

1) Eco-complete planted aquarium substrate

OR

2) Seachem Fluorite

Help me out! Im debating between the two.

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I myself like Eco Complete.
I like the look over any other substrate out there and I have had great success with growing plants in it and it has lasted for a long time for me.

I don't really like the brick and red color of the flourite. I have heard they will be coming out with a black or charcoal color but don't know when, and I would then try it if it was that color.

There are similar substrate choices to Flourite, Turface, Soilmaster Select (SMS) and Schultz aquatic soil.

They are similar in composition and the Turface and SMS come in a charcoal color which is nice to look at.
All three are MUCH MUCH MUCH cheaper then either of your choices if you can find them.

Schultz (tan color) is available at Home Depot and most nursery's for around $5 to $8 for a 10lb bag. I have heard it can be bought in a 40lb bag for around $20 IIRC.

The SMS goes for $16.50 approx for a 50lb bag and can be bought locally or ordered online at LESCO or www.lesco.com, but if you have it shipped it can cost about $30

to find on the website you need to look under - seed - mulch - soil adendment - clay.

Turface is available in parts of the country where the SMS is not, it is not available around me that I know of.

Bottom line, my first chioce would be the ECO and after that I would just go with the charcoal SMS.

If you are to spend the money for the ECO, you might want to look into getting the ADA Aqua Soil.
By far the best substrate around, not as nice to look at IMO as the ECO but it grows plants the best.
It is not a good choice for beginners however, also IMO.

If you go with the SMS or similar, I would recommend to use a thin layer, see thru to bottom of the tank thin, of peat moss (home depot for about $3) and then you can layer with some laterite (petsmart) or not and then I like to put some silica** (home depot $6 for 100lbs) sand on top to hold it down and then cover with about 2.5 to 3 inches of the SMS or similar.

**if you want some silica sand and don't want 100lbs, you can try to take a baggie (grocery or ziploc) down to the home depot and ask one of the employees (be sure to ask or it is stealing) if you can take a couple of handfull's from one of the open bags, there is always one opened and leaking all over the place. Not that $6 is alot to spend, but 100lbs is alot of sand.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have no experience with flourite, so I'll comment on the eco to a slight degree. I decided on eco last summer when I set my tank up. I made my choice based on price, color, and what I had read on different boards throughout the day at work. 

Ive been happy with it, no complaints and I have always had great plant growth. I do have to say though, that the color and texture are really pleasing to look at in the tank. Its a nice mix of small pieces all the way down to really tiny pieces. My trumpet snails can burrow into it and my cory cats will sift through it without a problem. I will probably use it again when I set up my big tank this summer.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for helping me out guys I really appreciate it!!!

~~Sean


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

should I keep adding Fe supplement if I get this new substrate??


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I think eco is probably the best, other than ADA AS. This here has done pretty well for a couple of friends of mine. Alot cheaper than eco and AS. Pretty nice dark gray color. Needs to be rinsed though, or water added very slowly.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i personally like flourite because it makes my tank look more natural, without going to plain river gravel. my opinion is that you can't go wrong with whatever has been suggested. i think it comes down to aesthetics, because regardless of what you go with, you still need to ensure proper fertilization is provided for your plants.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

From what I understand, and have not used it, so it is just here say, the aquarium plants substrate is basically Turface or SMS charcoal in a 5 gallon bucket. There are a couple of threads that detail this fact with some comparison data and pics on this forum and others. Aquarium plants substrate IS reasonably priced for people who can not buy the Turface or SMS locally, or who can not get their local retailer to order them in the Charcoal color (if that is what they want over the red color).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My personal preference is Eco-complete. One reason is the dark color and the fact you don't have to rinse it off before use.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

another vote for eco-complete.

substrate looks better than flourite imo.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Eco, flourite is not worth the hassle of rinsing...especially if it is a larger tank. I just got done rinsing six bags of that crap to put in a 90G. I could have filled the tank and made all essential hook-ups in the amount of time I was standing at the sink rinsing. Oh, and the tank still turned cloudy!!! Oh, and one more thing, I didn't want the flourite, the woman did; she doesn't like the color of the eco!!!???


----------

